# Looking for a Car to Rent in Dubai



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi all,

I am looking for a car to for a month from 1000aed to 1250 aed.
Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

That's low. Most rental cars are 2,000 dhs and above.

But anyway, try calling the usual companies. Budget, Alamo, etc. If that fails, visit the smaller car rental companies in Deira, they might be able to offer you a cheaper deal.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

1500 maybe but 1000? They might rent you a car that doesn't run for that! I think it might be low even for the smaller rental companies out there.


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks DizzyIzzy and Moe78,

O well i am just trying my luck if I can find that rate but I called a lot of car rental companies and it is between 2000aed up for Toyota Yaris and for Hyundai getz, i get a quote of 1400aed... Maybe I will take the 1400aed...

Do you have any advise regarding car rent. This is my first time to rent a car so i am not aware on the terms and conditions... 

thanks a lot for the kind reply ;-)


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

when I moved here with the exbf we were renting a car from a company in Al Qouz but I'm sorry I can't recall the name, all I know is that it was not one of the big rental companies and they were way cheaper than the others. I remember at the time we got a Volvo for 700 dhs per week which is way cheap. Definitely check with the smaller rental companies in Deira & Al Qouz, and haggle haggle haggle a lot.


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

/snip

For dizzyIzzy,
I will try to go later to near fish round about where i saw small rent a car shops... then i will see


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

If you post some more then you can activate the Private messaging feature here and talk to Mr Rossi about the place he was talking about as public advertising is forbidden here.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> If you post some more then you can activate the Private messaging feature here and talk to Mr Rossi about the place he was talking about as public advertising is forbidden here.


Recommendations for companies that one knows and has used with a positive outcome are more than welcome.

Is the blatant advertising that is not allowed. I.e. If i open a new business and join the forum with the sole purpose of promoting it, either directly or pretending to be a 'customer' of said company that joins the forum just to say how wonderful they are.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh yes well that's a given, so does that mean Rossi works for said rental company that he was wanting to mention?


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Moe78 said:


> Oh yes well that's a given, so does that mean Rossi works for said rental company that he was wanting to mention?



I see  Maybe he is and maybe he is not.... 

Anyhow...
I am going out now to see those small car rental shops...
Cross my fingers to have my luck 

Thanks for the replies... I like this forum 


I also post another thread about places to visit and things to do with my Mom and Dad. They are visiting me for a month... check them out... 

Godbless


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> Oh yes well that's a given, so does that mean Rossi works for said rental company that he was wanting to mention?


No, it means I was given a warning for advertising when I was clearly making a joke on another thread. Granted it was hardly Python or Simpsons calibre but obviously a gag all the same.

Anyway, I hire a Lancer from Diamond Lease for 1500 AED a month, rubbish car but it does the job. I don't work in the car hire business.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

The situation has been corrected now so you can stop discussing moderation please


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi all..

I finally found Toyota Corrolla (2007).. in Naif... 
Gosh... it took me 6hours walking and searching for the best deal... 
But it worth it...

I found a lot of car rental shops along Al Bahara near Naif (Main Road)


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hassli said:


> Hi all..
> 
> I finally found Toyota Corrolla (2007).. in Naif...
> Gosh... it took me 6hours walking and searching for the best deal...
> ...


Sounds good, how much??


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

I used to use the Rental office at the back of the Chevrolet dealership in Al Qouz just up from the Oasis Centre. I had a brand new Chevrolet Aveo, Saloon for AED1500.


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Sounds good, how much??



I get it for AED 1700... i bet it is good compare to other quotes i get..

Hyudai Getz 2009 Model 1600
Lancer 1.3 2005 Model 1700
Yaris 2007 Model 1700

I choose the Toyota Corolla...


----------



## david.harmon (Dec 20, 2010)

What do you need to rent a car? Do I need a UAE Drivers license or will my USA-California license suffice?


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

david.harmon said:


> What do you need to rent a car? Do I need a UAE Drivers license or will my USA-California license suffice?




Hi David,


In my case, i have a UAE driving license. The rent a car company ask me to pay the advance one month fee, sign some rent agreement and leave my original passport as their guarantee... Thats it 

But in your case, it should not be a big problem. I heard that license from a country like yours is accepted here in UAE. But you need to check the rent a car company for their specific requirements.

Please find below link. It contains helpful information.

Dubai driving and traffic

Regards,


----------



## david.harmon (Dec 20, 2010)

Hassli said:


> Hi David,
> 
> 
> leave my original passport as their guarantee... Thats it


Thanks, but I'm not leaving my passport with anyone in this country. It was bad enough having to surrender it for a week to get my residence visa. I couldn't sleep that week!

I guess I'll just have to buy a car. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

david.harmon said:


> Thanks, but I'm not leaving my passport with anyone in this country. It was bad enough having to surrender it for a week to get my residence visa. I couldn't sleep that week!
> 
> I guess I'll just have to buy a car. Thanks again for the info.


Hi,

Yup, if you have fund for a cash.. You must go and buy new one... It will definetely save you from a lot of trouble... 

By the way, the passport thing depends on the car company. The first one i have, they just ask me for 1000AED in exchange for the passport....


----------

